# Town truck F550



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I thought this was pretty cool. Came in today for oil change service. It has a dump bed and hydraulic salter that's removable.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats a lot of money hanging on that truck


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Holden has some nice equipment all nice late model stuff. Worcester also upgraded some of there stuff too. I'd like to see some towns try those undertailgate spreaders like Penndot, they look like they'd be the balls


----------



## Shade Tree NJ (Dec 26, 2010)

So that truck is dedicated strictly for salting and plowing, or does the entire dump body come off in spring?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

The dump body stays on but the spreader attachment in rear is detachable, just unplug two hydraulic lines and remove. The wing and front plow are removeable as one unit also. And then the truck is fully functional as a dump in summer.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

taxes are high in holden. 

This is what happens when office workers buy trucks.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

What brand of plow is that? I see them all over Mass and NH, but I never catch a name.


----------



## mackclmodel (Jul 3, 2012)

Banksy;1556818 said:


> What brand of plow is that? I see them all over Mass and NH, but I never catch a name.


It's a Everest plow set-up and I'm willing to bet that truck was upfitted at HP Fairfield in Worcester


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Most wing plows allow you to see out the passenger side windows, then again, they are normally on Internationals. CRAZY... Can you say blind spot


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey 07PSDCREW, do you work at sunnyside? Just curious, its where i bring my truck for anything more than fuel filters and oil changes. nice truck by the way. Matt


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey Snopushin...you're pretty good! I do


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there a cover for the conveyor in the summer? I would think that dirt/rock would flow right thru.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know if there is but from what it looked like there's no open slats for it to fall through. As long as the conveyor wasn't on, dirt should stay put.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

ah cool, i figured being a holden town truck. Anyway my truck was there a few weeks ago getting a cracked dpf replaced. wonder if it was u that worked on it. its a maroon and tan 2 tone crew cab, just 18k on her. Matt


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes. You were concerned about the soot on the tailpipes. We had to contact Ford directly to get authorization for replacement. They said in training that no soot should show on the pipes at all. If it does its a cracked dpf as you found out. Just be glad you didn't have to pay for that.!!


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

oh yes, if i recall it was just over $1850. and i gotta say, it looks great hanging in the basement


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

What is hanging in the basement? Unless you call the bottom of ur truck the basement....? Lol


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

the exhaust system.


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Ohh. Did you put in a dpf delete kit? Because the cracked one went back to Ford.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

yes i did delete it. i noticed the cracked dpf when i bought the truck but i didn't care because i was going to delete it anyway. But i had to return it to stock to get it inspected and figured i would get it fixed before the warranty was gone. This truck has been tuned for about 9k miles. I had a blue 08 with the 6.4 which i had tuned. they run so much better, oil is cleaner. The truck has a 4" downpipe back with a mbrp muffler, H&S mini maxx tuning and a S&B intake. what have you done to your truck?


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

Ohh okay. Yes they do run much better with a delete and tune. I don't know if you saw my truck parked out back on the hill but I set mine up similar to yours. ARP headstuds, full Bullet proof diesel kit, 4" MBRP turbo back straight pipe, Edge Platinum w/egt (for gauges,not tunes) Glow Shift fuel pressure gauge, SCT Xtreme street tune or Xtreme Tow tune. I haven't returned mine to stock for any inspection and neither has my buddy with a 2009 6.4 and full delete. Are you registered commercial? Is that why you go through all that?


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

hmm, where i brought it they had to plug it in so a fault came up for egr valve not cycling and exhaust sesnor faults. I wonder why i had to be plugged in?? And yes i saw your truck parked up on the hill, i always walk around the area and your truck is an eye catcher. I had a 05 6.0 and it treated me well until i got T-boned. Everything is about maintenance now and i am very picky. I am nervous owning this truck out of warranty so i am trying to decide what i want to do with it.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

It's funny seeing HP Fairfield's (an Everest dealership) light dump trucks equipped with a wing plow system they manufactured... because Everest also manufactures wing systems.


----------

